# And then there were four...



## NZminilops (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had a break from RO and apon my return felt a new blog tiggling the tips of my fingers, waiting to be typed out .

I'm Michelle, nice to meet, or re-meet ya. I'm 25, and live in Auckland, New Zealand. It's winter here but the days are lovely and sunny right now.

I have three awesome pets. I have a cat called Brewster, she'll be a year old this October. Normally she gets called Brew, Brewypooey or Brewbum.

My eldest bun is a nethie called Sakura, she turned one on the 28th April. She is both shy and bold, reserved and affectionate. She's so strong and healthy, she's an absolute joy to have around. Her fur feels like rex fur crossed with silk, it's lovely to snuggle into.

This blog entry features Sakura, stay tuned for the next series staring my other rabbit Sophie, with a special guest appearance by Brewster  .


This is MY warm sunny spot :grumpy:, go away human!









Oh...you have banana? I feel like being nice to you now.







Ok lady, the banana is all gone, get lost .







Whaddya mean, I'm getting fat cheeks?







I'm not fat, see these abs? Abs of STEEL!







I want to break free-eee, I want to breeeaaaak freee....


----------



## myheart (Jun 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> This is MY warm sunny spot :grumpy:, go away human!




I love sunny-bunnies.  Just look at that face... You must have interrupted a dream about being at the beach sipping carrot juice. lol... I could understand why you would want to cuddle her. Her hair looks sooo soft. Sakura looks to be a little treasure-bun. Demanding (like all bunnies ), but still a cuddle-bun when the situation calls for it -- like treat time.

Can't wait to see the rest of your fur-babies! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 7, 2008)

Sakura is so pretty! I remember reading your other blog and loving all of the pictures of her. I really like her coloring...is it blue silver marten? (maybe called blue fox in New Zealand). Anyhoo, all I know is breeders around here don't really breed marten colors but they are one of my favorites! I'm glad I get to see pictures of them in your blog


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha myheart! I loved your idea of her daydreaming about carrot juice . Thaqt chair is in the spare room and she always sits in it to catch the afternoon sun.

Hey there, good to be remembered littlebaypoo! Yup she's blue fox, or blue silver marten. I love martens and otters. The only marten colours you normally see around here are the smoke pearls like Billy, which is my favourite rabbit colour. I think most breeders avoid the blue martens here as they can cause ghost chinchillas or something like that, which looks like a speckly blue sable point.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG I love those pictures, Michelle! I'm so glad you started your blog


----------



## Haley (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos, Michelle! Sakura is gorgeous :bunnyheart

I love the "abs of steel" caption. Ive missed your witty humor :kiss:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 8, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote*


> I'm not fat, see these abs? Abs of STEEL!


AWWW, I just wanna tickle her little belly! Sooo cute! 

I'm so glad you started a new blog, I'm anxiously awaiting the next instalment and more pics of Sophie! :biggrin2:

Jen xx


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha thanks you guys, your comments were great! There are so many humourous blogs on here now that I was struggling to think of something funny to do with her pictures. I've uploaded a video of her eating the aforementioned banana, it's long and kinda boring but if anyone is bored and has a few minutes to eat up, it's here:







Now onto Sophie, and it becomes easy to see where I got the double trouble thing from. Sophie, especially as she gets older, looks a lot like Sakura. No surprise there as they are related. 

It still confuses me, but...Sakura's sister from an older litter, had a baby, who had a baby with a lop, then that baby had a baby with Sakuras older sister, it's grandma...something like that...who is Sophie. 

When Mathew bought me Sakura back last year, I found who bred her from seeing her adverts selling buns. When she showed me this 'failed' litter she was going to cull, I couldn't let her kill them all, so I took Sophie. I don't know what happened to the rest of them. I think she's going to be at this rabbit-lunch thing I am going to this Wednesday with a bunch of rabbit owners from an NZ forum, so will be, ahh, fun .


Without further delay, I bring you, Miss Sophie Pofie Loafie. Ahem.


Asbout 10 weeks old, relaxing and playing on my bed, not long after I got her:

















And this morning playiing outside






Soph left












Sorry for so many pictures, I'll see if I can shrink them down a little more.


Edited to add, I didn't actually say anything about Sophies personality, silly me. She's very shy, kind of skittish. If she's outside in the run with Sakura, she's nearly impossible to catch. We play the same game every day of me walking quietly behind her gently calling her name, and she darts away and does tactical evasive manouvers :grumpy:. Apart from that she's pretty good, if she's inside on the bed she'll come up to me to see what I'm dong, but will run off if I try to pick her up usually.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 8, 2008)

Aww Sophies so gorgeous! And of course Sakura

Im just addingthem to my bunny napping list :biggrin2:I'm coming up through Auckland later this year so you better watch out lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh my god my princess is back! When you sending her? 

Oh and Ringo says.....





















Yes I still have them all.



ETA:Send the new princess too!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Ali! There's MY boy, I miss him so much.

Sakura says she'll go there only if you send Teresa here, as her mother needs at least one diva in the house .

I can't believe you still have all those,that's so cool, I lost half my pics just recently when I accidently put linux on and deleted windows :grumpy:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

Of course! I am going through and choosing my faves to put on a cd. Also going to be printing some. Those are getting put in his scrapbook.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is your fave!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya see, that's what I love about Ringo, he's so honest .

Today I'm going to visit someone who breeds buns, Penny of Hoppity Hills Rabbitry, hopefully make some new friends. A bunch of people that I chat to on another forum are going too, I think I'll be the only person there who just has pet rabbits. She's also got rats and kittens so I'm really excited to see allo her cute pets. She breeds netherland dwarfs and minilops.

This is one of her babies for sale, I can tell I'm going to have a hard time going there and not coming back with somebunny :shock:.












I am a bit nervous of meeting all these women, I've not had any female friends since I was in highschool, and that was a long time ago :?.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 10, 2008)

[align=center]_~Miss Brewster~




























_[/align]


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 10, 2008)

Your photos are just fantastic! So glad you came back to RO so that I can read about you buns/cat.. Their all very cute and too funny - you must update it ALL of the time!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, just because you insist, I'm going to update here now every 5 minutes ! 

I'm not going to the nice bunny-people lunch today after all, instead I have a job interview, blurg. I hate my current job and want a day-time one, so I hope I do well.


ullhair:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 10, 2008)

Ohmigosh!!! :shock:

Those pictures of Sophie are soooooo cute! Is it just the pictures/me or does she have longer ears than Sakura? I love love LOVE the upside down pic!

And good luck with your lunch today, you are SO gonna come home with more bunnies lol! :biggrin2:

Jen xx

Edit: just saw your bit about not going to the lunch, maybe a good thing seeing that little baby?!! Good luck with your interview instead!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 16, 2008)

I did end up going in the end and it was great fun! And yes might possibly have a new bunny from there in 4 weeks . You'll have to wait and see .


----------



## Alexah (Jun 16, 2008)

This might just be the cutest picture I've seen in a long time. OMG...that's all I can say...OMG.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 16, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I did end up going in the end and it was great fun! And yes might possibly have a new bunny from there in 4 weeks . You'll have to wait and see .


But I can't! I can't wait that long!  New forum bunnies are sooo exciting! I have to live vicariously through you all until I'm allowed another one lol! 

I saw the pics of your bunny visit, and nearly died with all the cuteness there was!


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 17, 2008)

This pic just makes me smile *
*


>


Your girls are so gorgeous! I've missed Sakura around here, and Sophie's such a little cutie as well.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 17, 2008)

This blog is awesome, and, but, New Bun? Wha Wha..:shock2o tell!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

And ruin the surprise?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 17, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> And ruin the surprise?


:tantrum:Yes!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

Soon enough .

Man I'm just not doing so good with other people today. My grandmas husband Rod, his mother died this morning and I've been kinda down today. I mentioned in an NZ messageboard in a thread that myself and some other rabbit lovers post in, and my post was totally ignored. Then someone else said their friend had passed away and everyone lept up with sympathy. I however read it wrong and though she had said he almost died, and I moaned that at least her friend was alive but I'd lost a relative and no one cared. Now I've put my foot in it . 

Not only did I moan that no one cared, but I was also not that nice to her through not reading her post correctly. She was the lovely lady who gave me a ride from my place to Penny's rabbitry that day, and how do I repay her? By sounding like a snotty little brat, and for everyone to see too!

I must put my foot in my mouth 20 times a day :?.


To cheer myself up I'm uploading some pics of the girls I took this afternoon to put on here. Sorry there are so many, I had to pick a few from a few hundred and it was tricky. Also they look crap quality as my camera is so old and hates the indoors .


*Sakura:












Sophie:



























Girls together! Don't even try and guess who is who, they do EVERYTHIGN together anyway and are like a single entity that's been split into two different bodies 










































*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> And ruin the surprise?


:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2008)

Soph left side. My princess on the right.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And ruin the surprise?
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NZminilops wrote: *
> ...


Aww! A black loppy baby!:inlove:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my! Sophie and Sakura look so cute sitting next to each other and copying behaviors, it really makes me want to put two bunnies together too! Except that all I have are two bunnies that desperately want to kill each other lol 

I love Sophie's big ears, and I can now see the mixed breed difference because she's got a narrower looking face than Sakura. I know what you mean about taking loads of pictures and having to choose only a few to upload onto the forum. I always take so many in hopes of getting that one perfect shot, and then I end up with a bunch of good ones mixed in with miscolored, slightly out of focus, or a split second too late shots. It takes me forever to weed through them and figure out what to post.

Anyhow, love the pictures, and can't wait to see more and read about the little black lop you got


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Little Bay Poo , and you know, you could get two girl nethies matching Ronnie and Billy....

The little black lop is Charlie and he's only 4.5 weeks old now, so I wont be able to get him for a few weeks, very excited though.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 20, 2008)

Bit of a sad here, went to the funeral for my step-greatgrandma. She was a really cool lady and went through a year of bowel cancer before passing away this week.

She is my grandmas husbands mum, it was terrible to see him (Rodney) cry . He's the nicest person you could ever hope to meet and it was awefull.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 22, 2008)

After just having a temper tantrum at losing a post I was typing in here, I don't have the patience to type it all out again .

So here, pics, look at 'em, like 'em, now! Grr!


Sakura



























Sophie:



























Girls together:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are some super photos, Chelle! The color is awesome in them all! Wish mine would turn out that good!

Love this one!






And this is a hoot look from Soph






Love it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 23, 2008)

_*Will she never learn? SLAVE is annoying me yet again!*_


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2008)

Seriously you should come to the states with them. Seriously the bunnies have a spot here, oh and you can sleep on the couch.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 24, 2008)

If you're not careful, I might just take you up on that offer .


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 24, 2008)

:shock:Those are some good looking bunners! They are sooo purty :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> If you're not careful, I might just take you up on that offer .


It is not the first time I offered. Won't be the last.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 26, 2008)

This kiss is for someone my mum calls "Bo bee bunnee", not sure who named that poor person but mum says she needs convincing to get a prince and/or princess nethie like myself.

Her I am sitting in the window supervising mum chopping carrots for soup.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 26, 2008)

Your babies are adorable!
I'm really impressed with your photos too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 26, 2008)

Awww kisses from Sakura!!! I'm so lucky! :heartbeat:

You know, I'm really wanting a little nethie more and more! LOL! 

Look at those whiskers!! and those little pink lips! 

Michelle! You are SO bad! LOL!


----------



## trailsend (Jun 26, 2008)

I love all the pictures! So adorable I love the double washer bunnies picture you take great pictures!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, those pics are great! I love the one with Brewster's tail, and is it Sophie? She looks like she's thinking 'hmmm... that looks nom-nom-nomable' lol! 

And 'Bo bee bunnee' is very lucky! Cute bunner kiss! 

Jen xx


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you so much everybody! I think my girls are just beautiful and it's lovely when others do too .

So today I took down the old rabbit pen, it was just too large and floppy for this winter weather, it kept blowing down, and also the girls were getting smart about how to get under it and escape (even when I was yelling and running towards them screaming "nooooo!").

So I've made a smaller and more sturdy one using NIC grids at the bottom for weight. I can put it away in the garage when they aren't in it so that's great.

It's actually quite sunny and warm today for winter, so they had some play time in the sun.

Sakura was in a foul mood :?, and wanted nothing to do with me or Sophie. So she mostly sat in the shaded spot I had made and ate grass or groomed.

So here are some Sophie pictures :biggrin2:.
















































This is me and the girls, my head was meant to be in this but my arms are so short, I couldn't hold the camera far away enough :?








And here are the couple I did manage to get of miss hissy fit Sakura











This last one of her, is how NOT to hold an angry dwarf rabbit . She gouged some nasty cuts in me after this :shock:. I was trying to get a picture to show how light and little she is, I can easily scoop her up in one hand.











P.S Bought some rabbit food today and was amused to see the lady at the feed store had called them "rabbet pallets" .


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

Why BoB Needs a nethie!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 6, 2008)

She looks part rat here, hehe. With that stick thing behind her.








These two are an adorable pair! You take very nice photos of them as well!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL!!! :biggrin2: She does look like a ratty!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 7, 2008)

Got some new additions today! Cassidy the rew and Hamish the blue, both minilops.

Here are a few of the pictures that I didn't put in their intro thread.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 7, 2008)

Wonderful pics of the S's, lol.

The newbies, Yay! They are just adorable! Welcome, Cassidy and Hamish!:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tooooo much gorgeousness in one thread!!:inlove:They are all stunning Michelle.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 7, 2008)

Must...resist...urge...to bun-nap...blue minilop! :duel


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Must...resist...urge...to bun-nap...blue minilop! :duel


Do me a favor stay away from my blog.:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 7, 2008)

The poor little things, I felt sure they'd be frozen stiff this morning! This is the coldest morning we have had this year so far. It's a few degrees off freezing, inside and outside of the house. The car was so frozen over that the doors wouldn't unlock or open :shock:.

So this morning at 5:30am I'm rushing outside in my sleepwear, the grass is all frozen and crunching underfoot, and I'm agonosing about why did I have the new buns outside overnight etc etc...lift up their covers and they are fine! Hamish is even stretched out in his litter tray snoozing.

I'm going to rush to get them indoor housing though, as I really don't like them being in this cold :?. Even though the inside of the house is only a degree or so warmer, at least it's drier I figure and no chance of wind.

I have some pics of double S , they were both really annoyed at me for some reason yesterday. I think they sensed the new rabbits and were not amused.


















Sakura running away from the evil camera!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

Want! 

Sakura and Sophie are beautiful, they photograph so well.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Michaela ! I'd love to get a nice new camera, gosh mine must be like 6 years old now :shock:. I hate the picstures I take, funny how you guys think they look good as I think they look terrible.


I have a ton of pictures, but too many to share, so I'll try and choose just a few good ones.
















































Oops! Guess that's actually quite a lot of pictures :shock:. I'll make them tiny so they load faster .


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 10, 2008)

They're all beautiful, but I especially love Sophie- she has beautiful eyes and coloring


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 17, 2008)

Sophie says thanks! She and Sakura spend a lot of time working out and keeping fit...

...Sophie has a particular love for the leg curl bit on the bench:













While Sakura checks out the weight belt and dumbells






And stretches and warms up for some bench pressing
















"Hi mum, we are done working out, can we hit the showers now?" (Sophie on the left, can you tell? She's a bit darker)






"Whadya mean, we still have to do cardio?" Double butt grumpiness (Sakura left)






The girls run some laps






Sophie thinks she's looking great after all that exercise


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 20, 2008)

I doubt anyone would notice, but I wont be posting on here for a bit, just had a rough weekend and need bedrest and time to think.

Seeya guys later 

Michelle.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, I'd notice! 

I check this blog a lot but for one reason or another I keep forgetting to post (mostly because I try to think of what to type, lose brain power in the process, then give up and just "lurk" the forum ).

By the way Hamish the blue minilop is killing me. Ever since I saw a blue Nethie at the pet store, I've been partial to blues :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2008)

:shock:Not notice! I'm home tomorrow. Drop me a line if you need to talk.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2008)

ray:for you and Mathew.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 27, 2008)

:thanks:

Hopefully our bad week is all over. I had a miscarriage, was approx 8 weeks along the doctor guesses, but he can't really tell. I've been put on anti-depressants but they make me feel weird so I'm not taking them.

Then over the weeked we had this big cyclone/storm thing going on, so that was scary. Another big low is headed towards NZ in the middle of the week but hopefully it blows out to sea.

The bunnies are all well, Sophie is recovering from her spay nicely now.

Cassidy is getting big, and Hamish is finally putting some weight on. He's really hyperactive.


----------



## Leaf (Jul 27, 2008)

:rose:Oh dear - I'm so sorry!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh dear, do you usually get this kind of weather in NZ? Yikes! Hope you guys stay safe.

Glad to hear Sophie id doing well after her spay and things are coming along well, that's wonderful news!

On the antidepressant note, I really think it is beneficial to you to take them, given what has happened. Maybe talk to your doctor about another kind. I know some really have adverse reactions, but there is one that will work for you. I know you had the same problem with them in the past, was it the same one? If so, tell them this one does not work for you and to note in your chart so you are not prescribed this ever again. I wish you the best of luck in getting the one you need. I've been there, and I was on two before one finally worked very well for me with no side effects.:hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 28, 2008)

Well that sucked! :shock: I just had an interview, walked home in all this pouring rain, then the minute I got in I went to check on Sophie and thought she was dead.

She was on her back with her eyes and mouth open, must have been deep asleep, she flipped over as I walked up to her. Thank goodness! That was such a shock :cry1:. Naughty Sophie!


Crystal, thank you for your thoughts on the medication. This one is fluoxetine hydrochloride (prozac) and it seems to have a lot of side effects when I looked it up. I'll give it a few weeks though as maybe it takes a while to help? One possible side effect can be weight loss though, and that wont hurt me a bit:tongue.


I have a couple of new pictures of the loppity loppers.

Cassidy:























Hamish:






















Sorry they are a bit large, I will resize them shortly. Off to go find some warm clothes now :wiggle.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 29, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Crystal, thank you for your thoughts on the medication. This one is fluoxetine hydrochloride (prozac) and it seems to have a lot of side effects when I looked it up. I'll give it a few weeks though as maybe it takes a while to help? One possible side effect can be weight loss though, and that wont hurt me a bit:tongue.



First off, those bun pics are wonderful! Love them!:inlove:

Back to the meds. I was on Prozac, that was the last one I was prescsibed that actually worked, and worked well! I had no side effects from it whatsoever. Doesn't mean it will work for you. I find that the one that of course causes the least side effects, is the one I want. Unfortunately, you haven't found that yet, but you will.

Yes,what you read iscorrect in saying it takes almost a month to be fully effective.

Paxil made me really queasy the first time I took it. Called my doc and he said if I could just stand it a couple days longer, I should be good. Well, I couldn't deal with it another hour, so I pitched them.

There are other options. Best of luck in finding that magical drug!:hug:

Just to clarify, I'm not on any anit-depressants now. They served their purpose when I needed them, but I am good now! I needed them before as I was on birth control and I think that had something to do with it.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 4, 2008)

Oops! I still haven't resized those pictures, sorry everyone who looks in here.

Things are going well this week in some respects. Money is good, home life is great. Sophie is recovering from her spay well. Mathew and I are getting along very well right now, and enjoying life with the zoo . It's his 26th birthday next month and I am saving to buy him a present, not sure what to get him yet.

Only bad thing is that Sakura now hates Sophie  I've tried to rebond them everyday and Sakura is grunty and aggressive.

Because I plan to get the loppies desexed as soon as they are old enough, they will be bonded with eachother, and I'm going to the SPCA on Thursday to look for a neutered male to bring home. I want to change the dynamics between Sakura and Sophie, so I need a male who will calm Sakura down, and also show Sophie some love. I think this will work well, male/female/female groups seem to be a great idea with some bunnies.

So if I come home with somebun, this will be my first shelter bunny! I am very excited, I don't want to go forking out $40+ to a breeder for a baby bun that I have to worry about growing up, desexing etc, when I can help and neutered, needy SPCA bunny and they are only $30. 

I'm really hoping for a large up-eared breed, but any bunny that I click with will be great.

Hope anyone who reads this is having a great day .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi! I'm so sorry, I don't know how I missed your blog for so long! :shock:

I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage and the rough time you've been having :hug: I'm glad you've been feeling a bit better recently...

All those pictures are just SOOOO adorable! :inlove: Hamish and Cassidy are like, the cutest things EVER!!! I just want to steal them!

Good luck at the SPCA! I hope you find the right bunny... and I'll be looking forward to pictures if you bring a little guy home! 

Jen xx


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


>


Awwh beautiful picture! Very classy!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 6, 2008)

Aww thanks Becca!  My friend James was here and read your comment, and he says more like CL-ASS-Y as she looks like a donkey haha :shock:, what a meanie!


Well today I go to the SPCA to check out the buns, I'm excited and nervous, but I really want to help a bunny in need. I have no clue what I will come home with. I want a male rabbit, but could end up coming home with a flemish giant, or a netherland dwarf, no idea yet. 

It's 7.14am in NZ right now and I leave at 10ish, so just trying to waste some time until then.

:waiting:


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck...I hope you find a bun that speaks to you!!

If you do, please post pics of her and all the others. You take such great pics of them!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 6, 2008)

Ooooh that means you're leaving in about an hour? It's funny, I thought of this earlier and thought 'yay! a new bunny to look at!' and then realised I'd have to wait til tomorrow.... But I forgot it's tomorrow there already!

Good luck at the SPCA, I hope you fall in love with a bun and bring him home.... Then I can drool over pics lol!


----------



## polly (Aug 6, 2008)

Hope you find somebunny to love Michelle Meanwhile I am sure Sakura and Sophie would love to meet Saffy my blue fox. its kinda funny they are all S's  I love em it really is a striking colour of rabbitWe just got a couple of Black foxes and the young one is really wow!! but Blue is the bestest colour of rabbit :biggrin2:

Give them :biggrin2:both big nose rubs from me


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello, I am back with a wabbit!

I chose the biggest and most ugly bunny they had . All the cute bunnies go real fast, so I felt sorry for this guy. Most of the others were all in pairs anyway.

His name at the SPCA is Bandit, but I don't really like that name...suggestions?

He's a medium size, about 3kg in weight. Not sure what his colouring is called, he's all greyish. He is four years old and and was surrendered as his owners got a cute new bunny who bit this guy on the nose and ear pretty bad.

He is desexed, microchipped, vaccinated and worm and flea treated, he seems nice and healthy so far.

When I was checking all the bunnies out, he was having a major hissy-fit and throwing his food dish around, so he seems to be a spunky boy. He's in the hallway right now and I can hear him thumping about and scratching at the doors.


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 6, 2008)

Yay!! A new bunner! Wascally wabbit! He's not ugly lol, he's adorable! He looks like a Wally to me.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 6, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

:inlove:

He's not ugly at all! I love him! He reminds me of Barney, with his grumpy-looking face!

And I LOVE the picture of him running... Sounds like a demanding human owner! Like all bunnies lol! 

Wanna see more pics! :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 6, 2008)

Aww thanks guys! 


Well I must say that he should be named The Big Bad Wolf as he seems incredibly aggressive :?. He was alright for a while then I tried to see if he would like Sakura, he just went mental. Poor little Kura was so frightened, she zoomed right up my front to sit on my shoulder, while the new bunny continued attacking me and grunting and snorting for ages afterwards . Hopefully he's going to chill out and eventually try and make friends.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I chose the biggest and most ugly bunny they had


Then that shelter must have been full of really beautiful bunnies because he is gorgeous! Do you have any idea on how old he is? He looks really soft...:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoa spunky little dude. Give it time.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 8, 2008)

:shock:Another bunny? So cool! Looks like Snuff!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2008)

Hows the little spunky dude? Name? pictures?


----------



## swanlake (Aug 8, 2008)

he's probably a little mad after his owners traded him in for a younger bun, it might take him a while to come around.

hope the bonding works out!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 24, 2008)

He's at the SPCA right now staying in for treatment for an issue with his manhood. His name is TimTam, Mathew named him, don't blame me . I have some pics of him I will post soon.

Some more of my precious, most specialist little girl . I got a new camera and I love the indoor pics it takes. I also just bought a car yesterday, it's almost as old as me .

"Lady, I've got no food!"







"I'm not impressed."






"Do you like my scarf?"





























Carrot-top 









Can you tell I think Sakura has a curte mouth?







Sakura and Mathews mum, Carol


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Aug 24, 2008)

Oooooh, what kind of camera did you get?

Love the picture of Sakura and her pink scarf hairdo! :biggrin2: And wow her mouth looks just like Ronnie's from the angle in the second to last pic. Kinda weird cause they are almost the same color too. I remember thinking a while back the first time I saw your blog that Sakura was what Ronnie would look like if he was a girl


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 24, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Carrot-top


Awwwww! This has to be the most disapproving-est rabbit EVER!! I love it! 

And your new camera takes great pics! What is it?

Sending you lots of these....:hug:

Jen xx


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*"Oh the horror! How can you do this to me Mom!"*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Carrot-top
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a panasonic lumix TZ15, which I think is a TZ5 outside of Australasia. It was a present from Mathew, I think he was sick of me moping around and looking sad all the time . It's just a point'n'shoot little thing but it's much better than my last camera, which was so old that it was starting to sprout grey hair . It's not too bad, it has a tendency to not take great pictures without available lighting but that's compact digital cameras for you. It alsop makes grey toned animals look brownish in low light which is annoying.

As promised, some of Mr Timmy .







More carrot please?


----------



## swanlake (Aug 24, 2008)

how is timmy doing?

how is the bonding going?

i love you little ones!! sakura reminds me of my shadow, they seem to share the same attitude! shadow is not a big people person, only has love for fred!

oh and i am in LOVE with hammish! more pics!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> oh and i am in LOVE with hammish! more pics!!


I am sorry to say Hammish passed away.


----------



## swanlake (Aug 25, 2008)

omg i am so sorry, i didn't know.

i didn't mean to bring it up. sorry:baghead


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 2, 2008)

That's ok, please don't feel bad .


----------

